# Right to Retrieve Law



## ryan_beasley

Instead of bashing another thread, I want to know some of the pros/cons of how people feel on this topic.  I do not want to argue or cause arguement and I will delete the thread if it turns to that.  I try to keep my hounds off other people's property.  I'm not talking about poaching, turning loose on 3 acres and expect your dog to stay on it, or anything like that.  I am a landowner, and year around hunter of whatever is in season.  I would like to know for the people that disagree strongly, what could we do as dog hunters to make the right to retrieve law work for you personally.  I do not want 10 head of armed people on my land at 1am everynight either.  I understand that point completely!  However, I have NO problem with anyone being on my property to retrieve a hound that stumbled on my property.  For my thoughts, I would be fine with one person, no weapons, straight path to and from, as quickly as possible.  Sure you would have to fine tune it but that's my first thoughts.  Give me your thoughts good or bad, but not in arguing context.

Ryan Beasley


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I am not a landowner, but I do lease property to hunt on.  I would not want it to become a common occurence, but I wouldn't mind if one unarmed person were to enter my property to retrieve a dog or pack of dogs.  I have trespassed more than once to retrieve my buddy Ed's beagles while rabbit hunting.  That said, I would prefer the hunters to call/shock the dogs back rather than trespassing.  We always try to retrieve the dogs without corssing property lines, but occasionally, the collars don't work.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

i agree because i have been coonhunting for a while and after that long  you figure out that hounds have a mind of there own and you cannot control where they run and tree at. with that being said i wish everybody thought this way because if they you wouldnt have to worry bout getting cussed out cause your hounds went somewhere they didnt need to be. or getting the law called


----------



## hawg dawg

I am in 100% agreement with a right to retrieve law as long as nothing is damaged or disturbed in the process.


----------



## jabb06

anytime my coonhound has went on someone elses land or i have a wounded deer run on to an adjoining property i would go over to the land owners house & ask for permission to retrieve the dog or deer.im always nice & polite.i have never been turned away from gaining entry to their land.Ive had 2 landowners that have told me next time dont bother asking just go ahead & get them.I know not all landowners will be as accomidating as the ones ive encountered.I believe in treating people the way I would like to be treated.I do not think it would be right for there to be a law that gives anybody a right to come on your property with a claim of a lost hound.I think that would open the doors for posers to gain entry to see what they could come back later & steal.Law enforcement are required to have permission or a court order to enter private property so I dont think it should be any differtent for Joe Blow chasing his hound.


----------



## Cottontail

I rabbit hunt and used to coon hunt i have no problem with anyone coming on my land getting there hounds. I also understand that if someone has no knowledge of coon hunting and is woke up at night by treeing hounds in there backyard and lights shining everywhere they are going to call the law or yell or shoot !!! Ive had this happen plenty of times while coon hunting i remember laying in the woods watching the police cars ride back and forth shining lights looking for us !!Ive been shot at cussed out you name it we had it happen to us while  coon hunting !!!! LOL Kinda brings back some good memories.But all joking aside it depends on the individual everyone reacts diffrently. Thats why i started rabbit hunting !!!!!! LOL


----------



## Nicodemus

I would never refuse permission to anyone for comin` on my land to get their dogs, or a deer that they shot and it ran over on my place and died. And if I couldn`t be found, they could still go on it with no repercussions. 

With that said, I would fight tooth and nail, against any such right to retrieve law.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Nicodemus said:


> I would never refuse permission to anyone for comin` on my land to get their dogs, or a deer that they shot and it ran over on my place and died. And if I couldn`t be found, they could still go on it with no repercussions.
> 
> With that said, I would fight tooth and nail, against any such right to retrieve law.



That's a good post Nic. Like you, I would never refuse someone access to retrieve their dogs or a deer. Landowners should have rights though. What about the coonhunter who turns out on 150 acres or the bowhunter who hunts on ten acres? I've coonhunted before, I know how far a dog can go before it trees. I also read it on here all the time where someone has access to bowhunt on a small lot within a subdivision. It's unrealistic to believe that you will stay within the property lines.


----------



## georgia_home

I am 100% against. don't trespass. It's that simple. I don't mean to sound harsh.

Think of it like this. If you attempt to allow this, it would be abused. It is why atv access is NOT allowed on MOST public land. Because people will abuse. Your 3 acre example is what would happen... By abusers. And no, not everyone is an abuser! but let's face it, and abuser will turn a landowner sour quickly. Bad apples and all...

IMHO, the time to get permission is the off season. Get to know your neighbors now, ask them, may I retrieve if one runs over the line?

The side effect of this is also this... By getting to know the other locals you may be able to better manage your land for deer or turkey or whatever. You can share info, kill rates, sightings, etc. Communication is a good thing.


----------



## Coon Doggie

Ryan, this has been discussed for years. The more I hear and think the more I get confused. I see alot of positive and alot of negative, at this point I see more negative. The positive being, a law abiding hunter cross a property line retrieve dog and get back on his side of the line, if this was carried out in this manner I think it could possibly work. The negative which I feel is very negative, is alot of hunters will use this to gain access to property that alot have been told to stay off of. You and I both know this will happen. What will stop the thief that walks around with a dog stating the dog was on your property and he was just walking around your house to retrieve his dog ? I have alot of questions on this matter. I have heard some states have this, I would like to see stats of how it is working out. I am glad you made this post, you will get a feedback from everyone. I just feel at this time it will not work, I think too many will abuse it. 

Good luck, Good post,
Greg


----------



## Ruger#3

Most folks I have dealt with when a beagle got away from me were very understanding. That being said I do my best to put myself in the land owners position.

I had a pack take a rabbit off the land I was hunting on by invitation this year. It was a large property. They ended up circling through a guys horse pasture. Dogs and horses both got a bit spooked, luckily they wanted no parts of each other. All but one hound came back to me. I own horses so was very worried about the land owners stock. I was searching on how to get to the house when my cell phone rang. The land owner had my beagle in hand and asked where I was to bring the hound to me. I thanked him and asked if anything was harmed at his place and expressed my concern. If anything would have been wrong it was my fault, I couldn't control where they went but they were my hounds. All turned out well in the end for all concerned. Law or not I would not have went in the gentlemens pasture without his permission.

If anything as a land owner myself I want the stray laws strengthened. Folks letting there dogs wander and chase stock just isn't right. I see it alot living out in the country. Horses being chased or cows calving being worried. 

Big difference in stray dogs and boundary crossed while running though.


----------



## GA DAWG

I see no need for it..Although if other hound hunters want it..I'll support em! If mine get somewhere they aint supposed to be..I'll try and find who owns it..If I cant..I'm going anyhow..Its that simple..My hounds mean a lot more to me than paying some SMALL trespass ticket.. Worst part around here is the move ins who own a ac..I've had them come out and cuss me out and me on my own land  We have 200ac here and I cant chance turning a dog loose..I'm surrounded by houses! While most times I could tree a coon..That one time they dont get one treed on my land would be bad! A man needs to pick his hunting spots and not just turn loose anywhere...


----------



## ryan_beasley

Thanks guys for keeping it civil and telling your thoughts.  I looked at several states that have this and a VERY IMPORTANT part of this law that is in almost every state...Before you enter the property, the landowner, local law enforcement, or local game warden must be contacted.  If not, you don't go.  I can completely see both sides of this, and of course this law would be for the honest person.  If someone is going to come on my property with illegal intentions, one more law isn't going to stop them.  Does it give too much right to joe blow that wants to be on my or your land???  Maybe if its not written right.  That is why I'm asking you guys, what would it take in your opinion for something like this to work?  Luckily I do not hunt around people that will not allow me to retrieve my dog if it does ever happen, but this would be for those that do.  OR if I ever happen to be on a competition hunt where my guide throws me out on who knows where.  Just a thought of mine.


----------



## 027181

im coming home with my dogs period whether the land owner gives me permision or not, granted if im tresspassing i get in and out as quickly and quietly as possible i've found that if you have a leash in your hand and no gun most land owners wont say a word to you i've even had some wave to me


----------



## fqueen1

I think the best possible thing we can do in this case is simply make every effort to get permission and then all is well.


----------



## CAL

Never have refused a responsible person access to my property.Have had dogs before and I feel like 027181 about going home with my dogs.I will ask permission if possible but there is that " sometimes" that a dog person just doesn't have time to look up Mr.Property owner.Anybody that doesn't understand the "sometimes" is someone who has never had hunting dogs and doesn't understand what I am talking about.At that time I will enter and leave as quietly and as respectfully as possible with out fan fair or noise.If I am charged with trespassing then so be it,I will pay the fine and say nothing.

Don't anyone misunderstand,I don't advocate trespassing but there are times it is unavoidable.Especially if ones dogs go towards a 4 lane highway.

I would never vote for a law to allow people to enter another persons property to retrieve just freely.


----------



## Unicoidawg

GA DAWG said:


> I'll try and find who owns it..If I cant..I'm going anyhow..Its that simple..My hounds mean a lot more to me than paying some SMALL trespass ticket..



And folks wonder why it is so hard to gain permission now a days........


----------



## Nicodemus

027181 said:


> im coming home with my dogs period whether the land owner gives me permision or not, granted if im tresspassing i get in and out as quickly and quietly as possible i've found that if you have a leash in your hand and no gun most land owners wont say a word to you i've even had some wave to me





With that attitude, good luck. You are apt to get your feelins` hurt purty bad.


----------



## The Original Rooster

fqueen1 said:


> I think the best possible thing we can do in this case is simply make every effort to get permission and then all is well.



Can't argue with that...


----------



## Old Blue21

Well its like i said in my other post my dogs our like family if somebody shot one because i choose not to trespass then i would be very upset with my self.... i would rather know i got fined for protecting my family then letting them possibly be hurt.....


----------



## ryan_beasley

CAL said:


> Never have refused a responsible person access to my property.Have had dogs before and I feel like 027181 about going home with my dogs.I will ask permission if possible but there is that " sometimes" that a dog person just doesn't have time to look up Mr.Property owner.Anybody that doesn't understand the "sometimes" is someone who has never had hunting dogs and doesn't understand what I am talking about.At that time I will enter and leave as quietly and as respectfully as possible with out fan fair or noise.If I am charged with trespassing then so be it,I will pay the fine and say nothing.
> 
> Don't anyone misunderstand,I don't advocate trespassing but there are times it is unavoidable.Especially if ones dogs go towards a 4 lane highway.
> 
> I would never vote for a law to allow people to enter another persons property to retrieve just freely.





I do understand that point 100% and rest assure, I coonhunt 4-6 nights a week and can relate with all of your views.  I would like to see it where the respect is still there for the landowner, but we do not have to worry about legal consequences for retrieving our hounds.  Everyone seems to be in agreement that your hound will be retrieved regardless, but we're still breaking a law with what would be the same result.  I also would not support a law where anybody could be on my land when they wanted to without contacting anyone.  Still would love to hear what it would take to make it right?  I'm not preparing a speech or trying to push a law and its good to see everyone's thoughts on it.  With all of GA being divided up and the 1/2 acre landowners preventing us from hunting a 2,000 acre tract...its frustrating.  However, I understand his 1/2 acre is as valuable to him as my land is to me and respect him equally.


----------



## JustUs4All

027181 said:


> im coming home with my dogs period whether the land owner gives me permision or not, granted if im tresspassing i get in and out as quickly and quietly as possible i've found that if you have a leash in your hand and no gun most land owners wont say a word to you i've even had some wave to me



This post expresses the attitude that creates the friction with property owners.  

I would gladly give permission for anyone who respected my rights enough to ask politely.  I would even go with them to help.   Heck, they could even have the coon.  But, if someone told me that they were going to get their dog with or without my permission they would be told to leave.  If they did not or if they returned they would be arrested for criminal trespass. 

The real problem is that a right to retrieve law would open private property up to anyone who wanted to go on it because they were just trying to "retrieve their dog".   Thieves, poachers, and whatever sundry undesirables would have free access.


----------



## CAL

JustUs4All said:


> This post expresses the attitude that creates the friction with property owners.
> 
> I would gladly give permission for anyone who respected my rights enough to ask politely.  I would even go with them to help.   Heck, they could even have the coon.  But, if someone told me that they were going to get their dog with or without my permission they would be told to leave.  If they did not or if they returned they would be arrested for criminal trespass.



I don't really think you understand what the Gentleman is saying.Let me give you a situation to think about.

You are going coon hunting but from all the sign that you have  studied,seems ole coon is not moving first part of the night but looks like it is way late before they move.So you make plans to hunt and decide to start very late since you haven't had any luck early lately.You don't turn out ole blue and rattler till around 11:30.The dogs jump right off just like you expected but they can't seem to tree because the coon keep on tapping trees and running.This goes on for what seems like more than the hunters have ever experienced.Ole coon runs for a great while crossing a whole land lot.Well the dogs finally give out that tree bark,but it is on the edge of some posted land and it is 2:30 in the morning.You try to no avail to call them out but it ain't working.Do you go and get your dogs or do you go and wake up old Mr.landowner at that time of night?I would get my dogs as quietly as possible and go home.Tomorrow i would find old Mr.Landowner and explain to him what had happened and that I was sorry for trespassing,it is not my normal way of hunting.

This is one of the "sometimes" I was talking about!


----------



## JustUs4All

I would prefer to be awakened.  I could even show you a track that would get you near your dog without having to cross any major creeks.


----------



## crazyjigr

The right to grant or refuse is and should forever be the land owners.


----------



## ejs1980

I wouldn't support the law. I hunt feist, curs of my own and run beagles and coonhounds with friends. I feel like as stated above that someone would turn out on 3 acres or even 40 acres expecting to tree or circle a rabbit. The only way it would work is to require a minimum acreage and permit deal like they do with the deer dogs but who wants that. There are people out there now that will turn out on three acres once or twice until they have had a couple confrontations with the neighbors. With a right to retrieve law those people would be turning out there a couple times a week for the length of the season. 
I try to contact the owner of every property line I have to cross to retrieve a dog or deer.  I've made way more people mad knocking on a door at 1 in the morning than I have just going and getting a dog. Had one tell me to keep my dog away from his chickens, kill the coon but don't ever knock on his door after dark just kill it and get your dog. Really want to make someone mad knock on a door about 11 and find out your at the wrong house. I don't blame them for getting upset, especially late at night. I'm like alot of you who don't mind someone going on my place and grabbing their dog and getting back on their side as fast as they can. Problem with the law is the landowner would have no ability to stop people from being habitual tresspassers. It would give anyone with a leash in their hands a license to tresspass


----------



## Prorain

This is probably far off what we are talking about but I'm 14 y/o safe with a gun on our property 150 acres i'm following a creek thru our property just walking checking things out after about an hour this guy and his brother come out of no where and are giving me the what for cause I was on there property maybe 500 yards or so up this little creek i di dn't know what to do but go back down the creek to where I started well that was not good enough I recon but to get back to the story a couple of my older brothers came a hollering for me and ran up on us and seen how he was acting because i was kinda lost on his property but had it not been for them coming and finding me(retrieving me)i don't know what I would have done so for him to act like that with a human know telling what they would have done with my hounds.So to make a long sory short I NEVER leave my hounds behind I go straight in and out with as little commotion as possible.And have no problem with anyone else doing the same the problem I have is when they ride there atv's and just make trails where they wnt and that burns me up cause I know they would not like it being done to there property.


----------



## mlandrum

ryan_beasley said:


> I would like to know for the people that disagree strongly, what could we do as dog hunters to make the right to retrieve law work for you personally.
> 
> Ryan Beasley



This is the question at hand Not the different senerios of a animal crossing the line  If it became law THEN anyone could do it -- End of Question- Answer-- N O !!


----------



## 027181

Nicodemus said:


> With that attitude, good luck. You are apt to get your feelins` hurt purty bad.



im not worried about my feelings nic my dogs are worth more to me than a tresspassing ticket or hurt feelings i've been cussed out, shot at, and the law called on me enough times that i think ill be okay, if you dont have your own pack of dogs you just wouldnt understand, that  being said, im usually not retrieving my dogs at night and most people just think the beagles are so pretty, and think the little ones are just so cute 

 now im not saying i advocate tresspassing but you do what you have to do to bring your dogs home, one place i hunt surrounds a peice of property on three sides that is owned by some rich out of state land owner who i have told it is unavoidable, but he wont compromise with me at all even after i have offered to help him keep up with the land, watch it, or do some kind of lease, so in some cases its just unavoidable....now im not trying to be smart with you nic or start a big argument on here but i would really appreciate some right to retrieve laws

p.s. i was happy to hear that he got a nice little ticket  for hunting over bait thanks to the anynomous tip line though


----------



## Nicodemus

027181 said:


> im not worried about my feelings nic my dogs are worth more to me than a tresspassing ticket or hurt feelings i've been cussed out, shot at, and the law called on me enough times that i think ill be okay, if you dont have your own pack of dogs you just wouldnt understand, that  being said, im usually not retrieving my dogs at night and most people just think the beagles are so pretty, and think the little ones are just so cute
> 
> now im not saying i advocate tresspassing but you do what you have to do to bring your dogs home, one place i hunt surrounds a peice of property on three sides that is owned by some rich out of state land owner who i have told it is unavoidable, but he wont compromise with me at all even after i have offered to help him keep up with the land, watch it, or do some kind of lease, so in some cases its just unavoidable....now im not trying to be smart with you nic or start a big argument on here but i would really appreciate some right to retrieve laws
> 
> p.s. i was happy to hear that he got a nice little ticket  for hunting over bait thanks to the anynomous tip line though





Sounds like you`ve experienced a lot. I`m glad none of the bullets touched you when you were shot at. Good luck to you.


----------



## JustUs4All

027181 said:


> now im not saying i advocate tresspassing but you do what you have to do to bring your dogs home, one place i hunt surrounds a peice of property on three sides that is owned by some rich out of state land owner who i have told it is unavoidable, but he wont compromise with me at all even after i have offered to help him keep up with the land, watch it, or do some kind of lease, so in some cases its just unavoidable....now im not trying to be smart with you nic or start a big argument on here but i would really appreciate some right to retrieve laws.



You say that you do not advocate trespassing, but your statement, does exactly that.  Of course the trespass is avoidable in this situation and it is very simple.  If you can not keep your dogs off the posted property,and you can not work something out with the land owner, do not hunt the tract that causes the problem.  

I know that you value your dogs, and I am a dog person (six presently).  Your dogs cost $.  Have you considered that the land upon which you wish to trespass cost the owner thousands of times what your dogs cost?  Have you considered that should you manage to break your neck in one of the land owner's ditches, your family will probably attempt to sue the pants off of the innocent landowner?

It would seem to a disinterested viewer that you think that since it would an inconvenience for you to find another place to hunt the landowner should give up his property rights.  You have every right to enjoy the property for which you have permission, but that right stops short of allowing you to trample on the rights of others.  Similarly, you have the right to swing your arms about to your heart's content, but when they contact my nose, you have overstepped your rights and have infringed upon mine.


----------



## Unicoidawg

JustUs4All said:


> You say that you do not advocate trespassing, but your statement, does exactly that.  Of course the trespass is avoidable in this situation and it is very simple.  If you can not keep your dogs off the posted property,and you can not work something out with the land owner, do not hunt the tract that causes the problem.
> 
> I know that you value your dogs, and I am a dog person (six presently).  Your dogs cost $.  Have you considered that the land upon which you wish to trespass cost the owner thousands of times what your dogs cost?  Have you considered that should you manage to break your neck in one of the land owner's ditches, your family will probably attempt to sue the pants off of the innocent landowner?
> 
> It would seem to a disinterested viewer that you think that since it would an inconvenience for you to find another place to hunt the landowner should give up his property rights.  You have every right to enjoy the property for which you have permission, but that right stops short of allowing you to trample on the rights of others.  Similarly, you have the right to swing your arms about to your heart's content, but when they contact my nose, you have overstepped your rights and have infringed upon mine.



Exactly............ Pay for the land mortgage, pay the taxes work your tail off taking care of the land and then you have a right to retrieve whatever you want.


----------



## notnksnemor

There is a Bill in Kansas House (HB2089) on this very matter, if you want to track it and see how it fairs in another state:

 HOUSE BILL No. 2089

AN ACT concerning hunting; relating to hunting dogs; permitting owners
to retrieve their dogs from posted land.; amending K.S.A. 2010 Supp.
32-1013 and repealing the existing section.

Be it enacted by the Legislature of the State of Kansas:

Section 1. K.S.A. 2010 Supp. 32-1013 is hereby amended to read as
follows: 32-1013. 
(a) Any landowner or person in lawful possession of any land may post such land with signs stating that hunting, trapping or fishing on such land shall be by written permission only. It is unlawful for any person to take wildlife on land which is posted as provided in this
subsection, without having in the person's possession the written permission of the owner or person in lawful possession thereof.
(b) Instead of posting land as provided in subsection (a), any landowner or person in lawful possession of any land may post such land by placing identifying purple paint marks on trees or posts around the area to be posted. Each paint mark shall be a vertical line of at least eight
inches in length and the bottom of the mark shall be no less than three feet nor more than five feet high. Such paint marks shall be readily visible to any person approaching the land. Land posted as provided in this subsection shall be considered to be posted by written permission only as
provided in subsection (a).
(c) A person licensed to hunt or furharvest who is following or pursuing a wounded animal or such licensed person's hunting dog on land as provided in this section posted without written permission of the landowner or person in lawful possession thereof shall not be in violation
of this section while in such pursuit, except that the provisions of this subsection shall not authorize a person to remain on such land if instructed to leave by the owner or person in lawful possession of the land. Any person who fails to leave such land when instructed is subject to the provisions of subsection (b) of K.S.A. 21-3728, and mendments thereto.
(d) Any person convicted of violating provisions of this section shall be subject to the penalties prescribed in K.S.A. 32-1031, and amendments thereto, except as provided in K.S.A. 32-1032, and amendments thereto,
relating to big game and wild turkey. 
Sec. 2. K.S.A. 2010 Supp. 32-1013 is hereby repealed.
Sec. 3. This act shall take effect and be in force from and after its publication in the statute book.


----------



## yoteman

i feel like a right to retrieve law will be abused by people. if everyone was like me it would be great. if i have to go on someone elses property and no houses are around i empty my 22 if i have one and i drive close to the dog as i can on the property i have permission to hunt on and walk in with just my leash and gps get her shine for just a second or to and get out quickly. if there is a house in sight i do just as above but i call the sherriffs office and let them know who i am and where i'm at and what i'm doing, then i get my dog and call the sherriffs office back and let them know when i lleave so if they have a call they will know its not me.


----------



## hawg dawg

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> There is a Bill in Kansas House (HB2089) on this very matter, if you want to track it and see how it fairs in another state:
> 
> HOUSE BILL No. 2089
> 
> AN ACT concerning hunting; relating to hunting dogs; permitting owners
> to retrieve their dogs from posted land.; amending K.S.A. 2010 Supp.
> 32-1013 and repealing the existing section.
> 
> Be it enacted by the Legislature of the State of Kansas:
> 
> Section 1. K.S.A. 2010 Supp. 32-1013 is hereby amended to read as
> follows: 32-1013.
> (a) Any landowner or person in lawful possession of any land may post such land with signs stating that hunting, trapping or fishing on such land shall be by written permission only. It is unlawful for any person to take wildlife on land which is posted as provided in this
> subsection, without having in the person's possession the written permission of the owner or person in lawful possession thereof.
> (b) Instead of posting land as provided in subsection (a), any landowner or person in lawful possession of any land may post such land by placing identifying purple paint marks on trees or posts around the area to be posted. Each paint mark shall be a vertical line of at least eight
> inches in length and the bottom of the mark shall be no less than three feet nor more than five feet high. Such paint marks shall be readily visible to any person approaching the land. Land posted as provided in this subsection shall be considered to be posted by written permission only as
> provided in subsection (a).
> (c) A person licensed to hunt or furharvest who is following or pursuing a wounded animal or such licensed person's hunting dog on land as provided in this section posted without written permission of the landowner or person in lawful possession thereof shall not be in violation
> of this section while in such pursuit, except that the provisions of this subsection shall not authorize a person to remain on such land if instructed to leave by the owner or person in lawful possession of the land. Any person who fails to leave such land when instructed is subject to the provisions of subsection (b) of K.S.A. 21-3728, and mendments thereto.
> (d) Any person convicted of violating provisions of this section shall be subject to the penalties prescribed in K.S.A. 32-1031, and amendments thereto, except as provided in K.S.A. 32-1032, and amendments thereto,
> relating to big game and wild turkey.
> Sec. 2. K.S.A. 2010 Supp. 32-1013 is hereby repealed.
> Sec. 3. This act shall take effect and be in force from and after its publication in the statute book.





I think this is excellently worded and would support this law in Georgia.


----------



## 027181

Unicoidawg said:


> Exactly............ Pay for the land mortgage, pay the taxes work your tail off taking care of the land and then you have a right to retrieve whatever you want.



pay the mortgage, the taxes, and work your tail off then have someone out of state buy land in the middle of it 

justus4 im not saying tresspassing is fine, yes i do it to get my dogs, i think someone should be able to go get their dog though, trust me i hate people who come and leave trash, tear the land up on atvs, ride their horses wherever they want, leave campfires, but i think thats a whole different matter thats why i would like a right to retrieve law like the bill proposed in Kansas


----------



## Unicoidawg

027181 said:


> pay the mortgage, the taxes, and work your tail off then have someone out of state buy land in the middle of it
> 
> justus4 im not saying tresspassing is fine, yes i do it to get my dogs, i think someone should be able to go get their dog though, trust me i hate people who come and leave trash, tear the land up on atvs, ride their horses wherever they want, leave campfires, but i think thats a whole different matter thats why i would like a right to retrieve law like the bill proposed in Kansas



I don't like out of staters buying up land anymore than you do. That being said if they paid for it, they have EVERY right to tell you to stay off their land. In one breath you say it is not right to trespass and in the next it is ok because you have a dog involved. I am totally against any kind of retrieval law.


----------



## JustUs4All

027181 said:


> justus4 im not saying tresspassing is fine, yes i do it to get my dogs, i think someone should be able to go get their dog though, trust me i hate people who come and leave trash, tear the land up on atvs, ride their horses wherever they want, leave campfires, but i think thats a whole different matter thats why i would like a right to retrieve law like the bill proposed in Kansas



I understand where you are coming from, and if you were planing to hunt the place next to me and called ahead, you could hunt mine too.  

BUT, a right to retrieve law would be too much of an infringement upon my right to peacefully enjoy my property.  The problem with the right to retrieve law is not so much the legal dog hunter.  It is that all private property in the state would then be open to trespass by criminals.  

Imagine for a moment if there were a law that allowed anyone to enter your garage to retrieve their butterfly.  How long do you think it would take for the local crooks to show up looking for their butterflies in your garage?


----------



## hawg dawg

This is the same argument that us 5th Amendmant advocators use "If you outlaw guns only criminals with have them"

Regardless of what the law says thieves are going to steal. You say this law will make it easier? Just like the gun control folks say it's "too easy" for a criminal to get a gun. Sounding familiar?

No need to worry, if us hunters of ALL kinds of game don't band together soon we won't be hunting ANYTHING.


----------



## 027181

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't like out of staters buying up land anymore than you do. That being said if they paid for it, they have EVERY right to tell you to stay off their land. In one breath you say it is not right to trespass and in the next it is ok because you have a dog involved. I am totally against any kind of retrieval law.



im not saying its okay because there is a dog involved it makes me uncomfortable tresspassing but yes i do it, id rather get a ticket or make someone angry than lose a dog i love
justus4 i dont like doing this on a forum  but im going to have to say i agree wit your last post, if only there was a way to do away with people with bad intentions


----------



## Ruger#3

If I get this Kansas law right a person may enter my pasture and retreive their wounded deer or hound without my permission.

Let me propose this situation and you supporters clarify your view of your liabilities and I can best judge the legislation. You are unaware that the mare in my pasture is worth your annual income. I've paid for semen from a select stallion to be shipped and the services of a specialized vet to artificially inseminate that mare. Now you retreive your game or hound and in the process accidentally spook my mare through the fence and cost me the foal and/or mare.

Are your ready to assume full liability for my property to secure this privilidge of entry?


----------



## hawg dawg

Ruger#3 said:


> If I get this Kansas law right a person may enter my pasture and retreive their wounded deer or hound without my permission.
> 
> Let me propose this situation and you supporters clarify your view of your liabilities and I can best judge the legislation. You are unaware that the mare in my pasture is worth your annual income. I've paid for semen from a select stallion to be shipped and the services of a specialized vet to artificially inseminate that mare. Now you retreive your game or hound and in the process accidentally spook my mare through the fence and cost me the foal and/or mare.
> 
> Are your ready to assume full liability for my property to secure this privilidge of entry?



100% and fully if it is proven I spooked your mare.


----------



## Ruger#3

Thanks for the reply. I'm a beagler and I totally understand the issue. My hounds mean alot to me.

I'm uneasy about how many would be as honorable as you and beat on my door with the bad news rather than slip away.

Additionally, now the responsibility is the landowner's to fully prove the uninvited person in his pasture spooked and damaged his stock. Seems the land owner is being burdened for someone elses privilidge IMHO.

Good topic and good to hear others feelings on the matter.


----------



## JustUs4All

hawg dawg said:


> This is the same argument that us 5th Amendmant advocators use "If you outlaw guns only criminals with have them"



I agree that, "if you outlaw guns only criminals will have them".  However, there is absolutely no relationship or similarity whatever between that statement and the argument that allowing a trespass onto private property for anyone who is "looking for a dog" endangers the property owner and empowers the would be criminal.  



hawg dawg said:


> Regardless of what the law says thieves are going to steal. You say this law will make it easier? Just like the gun control folks say it's "too easy" for a criminal to get a gun. Sounding familiar?



Again, I agree that thieves are going to steal and that your next to the last sentence sounds familiar.  However, there is absolutely no relationship or similarity whatever between that statement and the argument that allowing a trespass onto private property for anyone who is "looking for a dog" endangers the property owner and empowers the would be criminal.



hawg dawg said:


> No need to worry, if us hunters of ALL kinds of game don't band together soon we won't be hunting ANYTHING.



Now there is an argument that is very familiar.  It is the old Liberal Democrat argument, "Do it my way or we are all is lost".  The only thing missing is, "I need to trespass, it is for the children".


----------



## GA DAWG

Ive saw on this message board. In the speed goat hunting forum. Aint a thing can be done to anybody on your property if its not posted. What yall think about that?


----------



## georgia_home

027181,

just a few questions for ya... (points, with a little dry humor and a bit if sarcasm follow)

1) Paying mortgage, and taxes, and someone buys the middle out. Sounds like you owned the land? Did you? Why did you sell it?

2) how many acres is the parcel you run on? large or small, if you knowingly release your dogs close to the edge, are you part of the disconnect? sort of setting the dogs up for crossing over. obviously dogs cannot read property lines, but the owner can.  is this the OP's i have permission to hunt 3 acres... but the dogs..... and i had to....

3) why didn't you buy the land? i am sure a GA landowner would sell the land to another GA person much cheaper then they would to someone from outta state rich guy, or even an Atlanta / savannah / augusta rich guy, just to keep semi local ownership. wouldn't they? 

4) what is wrong with getting permission before something happens? if the owner has his own club on the land, his own, for him/her family, friends, and doesn't want you, me or any stranger there, is there anything wrong with that? basically your saying "i don't care"... if someone decided you have a very nice huge hd tv in your living room, and decided that you were on vacation... you wouldn't be around to complain, and threw my dog in your house. and started watching tv... somehow, i don't think you'd take too kindly to this.

i ain't trying to bust you ... too hard... but it just seems that so many people these days want to justify wrong or illegal actions as... well, someone won't compromise (your word from one of the earlier posts)  so, i am gonna just do it, illegally. He doesn’t want your help with the land. He wants you to stay off. Like a child that doesn’t get his way, you don’t care. And it sounds like you think that makes trespassing alright.

this is also the abuse logic i posted about earlier... using the atv example... i was only riding the atv on public land to get my deer... i had not shot him yet, but i was gonna... and i was only riding around, from dawn to dusk, until i saw one... and had the gun loaded and ready to shoot quickly from the seat! and really, i didn't mean to get close to you, but... so now, ?almost? all state land is NO ATV.



027181 said:


> pay the mortgage, the taxes, and work your tail off then have someone out of state buy land in the middle of it
> 
> justus4 im not saying tresspassing is fine, yes i do it to get my dogs, i think someone should be able to go get their dog though, trust me i hate people who come and leave trash, tear the land up on atvs, ride their horses wherever they want, leave campfires, but i think thats a whole different matter thats why i would like a right to retrieve law like the bill proposed in Kansas





027181 said:


> im not worried about my feelings nic my dogs are worth more to me than a tresspassing ticket or hurt feelings i've been cussed out, shot at, and the law called on me enough times that i think ill be okay, if you dont have your own pack of dogs you just wouldnt understand, that  being said, im usually not retrieving my dogs at night and most people just think the beagles are so pretty, and think the little ones are just so cute
> 
> now im not saying i advocate tresspassing but you do what you have to do to bring your dogs home, one place i hunt surrounds a peice of property on three sides that is owned by some rich out of state land owner who i have told it is unavoidable,* but he wont compromise with me at all even after i have offered to help him keep up with the land, watch it, or do some kind of lease, so in some cases its just unavoidable*....now im not trying to be smart with you nic or start a big argument on here but i would really appreciate some right to retrieve laws
> 
> p.s. i was happy to hear that he got a nice little ticket  for hunting over bait thanks to the anynomous tip line though


----------



## jabb06

I think the situation would be worse if we let the government get into the right to retrieve law writing business.we dont need the government wasting millions of dollars to study this problem...millions more to implement it & God knows how many millions more investigating shootings because a landowner did not know someone was on his land & fired in the trespassers direction or the landowner felt he was being robbed because he didnt know someone was after their dogs. Simple solution here that can save us all a bunch of money & headaches...just ask for permission before entering.If its an emergency & you have no time to ask...immediatley afterwards get in touch with the landowner & let them know what happened.


----------



## doenightmare

I don't know squat about hunting with dogs except that you can't control where they chase their quarry and trespassing is inevitable unless you hunt a huge block of woods. Folks that say they are going to fetch their hounds with or with out permission make me think the sport is obsolete in a day when tracts have been whittled down into smaller woodlots. Maybe this type of hunting should be reserved for large WMA properties or private plantations in excess of a certain acreage. I have nothing against dog hunting but some people can't seem to understand why a land owner don't want them, their lights, their guns, or their dogs on their property - and if they do - oh well. Especially at night. My neighbors don't dog hunt so I have no ax to grind - just putting myself in the position of some other Woody folk.


----------



## J_Lloyd




----------



## JustUs4All

GA DAWG said:


> Ive saw on this message board. In the speed goat hunting forum. Aint a thing can be done to anybody on your property if its not posted. What yall think about that?



Wrong again there, DAWG.   If you are going to a dog on a tree or bayed, it would be hard to argue that you were not engaged in the act of hunting as that is pretty much what hunting with a dog is all about.

First, if you do this on private un-posted property without permission, you have violated Georgia's hunting without permission law.  

Second, you have simultaneously violated the criminal trespass law since you have entered un-posted private property for the purpose of committing an illegal act.

Third, if the property owner is generous to you, and just decides to warn you off,m you can be required to leave immediately and never return, "do not pass go, do not collect $200, do not poke around further for said dog".  You can be arrested if you fail to leave immediately.


----------



## doenightmare

GA DAWG said:


> Ive saw on this message board. In the speed goat hunting forum. Aint a thing can be done to anybody on your property if its not posted. What yall think about that?



Think I'm going to put up more posted signs!


----------



## ejs1980

Ruger#3 said:


> If I get this Kansas law right a person may enter my pasture and retreive their wounded deer or hound without my permission.
> 
> Let me propose this situation and you supporters clarify your view of your liabilities and I can best judge the legislation. You are unaware that the mare in my pasture is worth your annual income. I've paid for semen from a select stallion to be shipped and the services of a specialized vet to artificially inseminate that mare. Now you retreive your game or hound and in the process accidentally spook my mare through the fence and cost me the foal and/or mare.
> 
> Are your ready to assume full liability for my property to secure this privilidge of entry?



I'm against a right to retrieve law because people would abuse it. In the scenario above would more harm be caused by me retrieving my dog or by letting him tree or harass your mare until he decides he's ready to come home. If my dog is proven to be the cause of the damage to your property I'm already responsible regardless of whether I enter the property or not. 

If your pasture fence went to the property line, a tree fell across the fence during a storm one night would you go to get it? Yes I'm sure you would call first. After not getting an answer what would you do? What if you could see it a hundred yards across the line in a food plot eating oats? You would go get it.


----------



## ejs1980

JustUs4All said:


> Wrong again there, DAWG.   If you are going to a dog on a tree or bayed, it would be hard to argue that you were not engaged in the act of hunting as that is pretty much what hunting with a dog is all about.
> 
> First, if you do this on private un-posted property without permission, you have violated Georgia's hunting without permission law.
> 
> Second, you have simultaneously violated the criminal trespass law since you have entered un-posted private property for the purpose of committing an illegal act.
> 
> Third, if the property owner is generous to you, and just decides to warn you off,m you can be required to leave immediately and never return, "do not pass go, do not collect $200, do not poke around further for said dog".  You can be arrested if you fail to leave immediately.



So if your rat terrier got out and treed the neighbors cat and you walked over and got it you could be charged the same charges plus animal cruelty charges for hunting cats.


----------



## jabb06

my coon dog has treed the neighbors cat a couple times.I run over to get him & apoligize for the trouble.thankfully they like to hear a bluetick howling & dont see it as a problem.it would be great if there was more people like that nowadays


----------



## JustUs4All

ejs1980 said:


> So if your rat terrier got out and treed the neighbors cat and you walked over and got it you could be charged the same charges plus animal cruelty charges for hunting cats.



Unquestionably, and I would probably enter a guilty plea out of embarrassment.


----------



## 027181

georgia_home said:


> 027181,
> 
> just a few questions for ya... (points, with a little dry humor and a bit if sarcasm follow)
> 
> 1) Paying mortgage, and taxes, and someone buys the middle out. Sounds like you owned the land? Did you? Why did you sell it?
> 
> 2) how many acres is the parcel you run on? large or small, if you knowingly release your dogs close to the edge, are you part of the disconnect? sort of setting the dogs up for crossing over. obviously dogs cannot read property lines, but the owner can.  is this the OP's i have permission to hunt 3 acres... but the dogs..... and i had to....
> 
> 3) why didn't you buy the land? i am sure a GA landowner would sell the land to another GA person much cheaper then they would to someone from outta state rich guy, or even an Atlanta / savannah / augusta rich guy, just to keep semi local ownership. wouldn't they?
> 
> 4) what is wrong with getting permission before something happens? if the owner has his own club on the land, his own, for him/her family, friends, and doesn't want you, me or any stranger there, is there anything wrong with that? basically your saying "i don't care"... if someone decided you have a very nice huge hd tv in your living room, and decided that you were on vacation... you wouldn't be around to complain, and threw my dog in your house. and started watching tv... somehow, i don't think you'd take too kindly to this.
> 
> i ain't trying to bust you ... too hard... but it just seems that so many people these days want to justify wrong or illegal actions as... well, someone won't compromise (your word from one of the earlier posts)  so, i am gonna just do it, illegally. He doesn’t want your help with the land. He wants you to stay off. Like a child that doesn’t get his way, you don’t care. And it sounds like you think that makes trespassing alright.
> 
> this is also the abuse logic i posted about earlier... using the atv example... i was only riding the atv on public land to get my deer... i had not shot him yet, but i was gonna... and i was only riding around, from dawn to dusk, until i saw one... and had the gun loaded and ready to shoot quickly from the seat! and really, i didn't mean to get close to you, but... so now, ?almost? all state land is NO ATV.


Oh god georgia now your making me work, i done typed enough for the day, but i guess i can do a little more 



1) No the land surronding it, it was owned by a nice old lady who passed away and her children sold it.

2) about 300 acres on one side, 60 on the back, and about 400+ on the other side around the 34 1/2 acres purchased 

3) We considered buying but it sold for an absurd price when the market was booming, and real estate agents were living the good life

4) We had never had a problem until we found out the land was sold, and called the new land owner for permission to hunt, when he said no we told him it would be unavoidable the dogs would end up there sooner or later could we atleast retrieve them and the answer was no. You should meet my neighbors they only use the hot tub when were out of town or their really hurting ( were sure to put some extra chlorine in it when we get home )

I am not trying to justify tresspassing but im gonna do it when calling the dogs isnt working. I think there is a difference in tresspassing for recreation, or illegal purposes, and retrieving a dog

I would like a right to retrieve law, but I realize a retrieval law would be abused thats why i agreed with justus4. I see no good solution to the problem, i think criminals, crooks, and sue happy people have really screwed it up for the rest of us. It's to bad we don't live in a world full of people who would give you the shirt off their back, or better yet walk with you to go retrieve your dogs then spend the rest of the day hunting with you like the majority of the people on this forum.  

Until that happens when my dogs cross a property line and wont come back im not going home without them. Whether the land owner says no or not, no matter how "childish" that is. They mean to much to me and im not talking about how much money they're worth. If that makes me a bad person, or a criminal so be it. There is only one person whos judment of me matters in my book, and i believe i have more important things to ask his forgiveness for.


----------



## jabb06

im guilty your honor..i was after his cat to sell it to mr.chu-we down at the china buffet  lord i appoligize for that & be with the starving pygmies in new guinea..amen


----------



## 027181

your wearin me out georgia, one question at a time next time im not sure I cant handle that much typing again your gonna give me an an aneurysm 

Jabb that is one pretty blue tick in your avatar


----------



## jabb06

thanks,thats my big buddy smokey bear.i hope to get a nice female to breed him to soon


----------



## georgia_home

O27, ive hunted a good part of my life, but not so much with dogs, except for birds, mostly upland, some waterfowl. In those situations, the dogs are more directly controlled.

It sounds like you may be hunting a parcel too small for the type of hunting your doing. I've not hunted hogs or coons before, but have been interested in trying it. Where we are though, and our parcel size, well, it's just too small. I can walk across the the place in about... 10 or 15 minutes, walking slow. Its about 100a.

Now a dog, on a dead run, chasing a hog or coon.  Man I think they'd be across in under a minute or two. I think the neighbors would really hate me!

The worst part is, ima dog lover!!! I'd hate to see a dog get tore up, I guess I'm also into the property owners rights too.

I've spoken multiple times with 2 of the neighbors, and have their numbers, names and good relations, do retrieving would be fine...  The 3rd neighbor, well I have his name and number, but I just haven't talked to him yet, and I really need to, just in case.

I guess I am lucky where I hunt.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

I understand the tradition of hunting over dogs, the investment owners have in their dogs, and all that.

However, simply being a dog owner doesn't supersede the rights of the land owner.  The old "dogs can't read" doesn't fly with me.  You have a responsibility to keep your animals under control and on property that you control, just like anyone else does.

Like it or not, this isn't the olden days anymore.  Prearrange permission with the landowner, or don't hunt in areas where your animals are likely to end up on someone else's property.

Having said that, someone who won't allow a "once in a while" retrieval of dogs or a downed game animal isn't being kind to his fellow sportsmen.  If it's every Friday night, that's another story.

I would not vote for such a law, but I wouldn't begrudge the occasional ingress to retrieve dogs or downed game.


----------



## Ruger#3

ejs1980 said:


> I'm against a right to retrieve law because people would abuse it. In the scenario above would more harm be caused by me retrieving my dog or by letting him tree or harass your mare until he decides he's ready to come home. If my dog is proven to be the cause of the damage to your property I'm already responsible regardless of whether I enter the property or not.
> 
> If your pasture fence went to the property line, a tree fell across the fence during a storm one night would you go to get it? Yes I'm sure you would call first. After not getting an answer what would you do? What if you could see it a hundred yards across the line in a food plot eating oats? You would go get it.



You bring up good points to consider when discussing such a law. Your points taken on your liability. Knowing that, how many hunters carry liability insurance for their dogs? My worse case is my stock gets out on the highway and is involved in a fatal accident. You bet I carry liability insurance for the stock.

If a tree downs a fence and my stock gets out I'll be calling my neighbor and the Sheriff. I want a report of the damage and a witness to my retreiving my stock.

FYI, I'm the guy who will go get the front end loader and help you get your wounded game out or point to the gate to access your dog when asked.


----------



## 027181

georgia_home said:


> O27, ive hunted a good part of my life, but not so much with dogs, except for birds, mostly upland, some waterfowl. In those situations, the dogs are more directly controlled.
> 
> It sounds like you may be hunting a parcel too small for the type of hunting your doing. I've not hunted hogs or coons before, but have been interested in trying it. Where we are though, and our parcel size, well, it's just too small. I can walk across the the place in about... 10 or 15 minutes, walking slow. Its about 100a.
> 
> Now a dog, on a dead run, chasing a hog or coon.  Man I think they'd be across in under a minute or two. I think the neighbors would really hate me!
> 
> The worst part is, ima dog lover!!! I'd hate to see a dog get tore up, I guess I'm also into the property owners rights too.
> 
> I've spoken multiple times with 2 of the neighbors, and have their numbers, names and good relations, do retrieving would be fine...  The 3rd neighbor, well I have his name and number, but I just haven't talked to him yet, and I really need to, just in case.
> 
> I guess I am lucky where I hunt.



your confusing me what is a parcel , but seriously i hunt medium speed rabbit dogs the peice of land is definatley a good size it usually only happens if a yound dog runs a fox or deer, i got rid of te coondogs i had because of how land has gotten around here, if you've lived in cummming longer than ten years you know diferent the landscape is now


----------



## JustUs4All

Times change and hunters must adapt to the changing times.

At least a third of the area I quail hunted as a kid is now unhuntable because of development.  Folks just don't seem to want you wandering through their yards and subdivisions hunting quail for some reason.  A high percentage of what is left is now posted.  When I was a kid almost no one in this part of the world posted their property and everyone was welcome to hunt nearly anywhere.

Another complicating factor, especially for dog hunters, is that as time goes on many of the large tracts of land are broken up into smaller parcels with many owners.  I am sure that dog hunters find this inconvenient just like I find that subdivision on my favorite hunting spot inconvenient.  

I have had to adopt my hunting practices to the new reality and dog hunters will have to do the same.  The woods are simply no longer wide open to hunting like they used to be.


----------



## jmfauver

I would not support the law...However,I would allow folks to retrieve if they spoke to me before the season starts.If you know you are gonna hunt on a specific night call me leave me a message that you will be in the area and may need to cross to retrieve,no issues then.I don't want folks  just coming up and asking at 2 am,have some courtesy and ask before you start running,then I get a good nights sleep and you have peace of mind I won't come out of the house with an attitude....


----------



## holton27596

Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??


----------



## hunter_58

holton27596 said:


> Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??



Good Question


----------



## Nicodemus

holton27596 said:


> Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??





The fault rests entirely on the owner of the dogs.


----------



## GA DAWG

holton27596 said:


> Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??


Which post said anybody was going to hunt thier neighbors land even if told no? I dont feel like reading them all again..


----------



## scullshoalk

holton27596 said:


> Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??



Would make it alot easier to catch them out of control dogs.


----------



## 027181

holton27596 said:


> Question for the few that said they were going to hunt thier neighbors land after being told no. If he starts trapping and puts leg traps all over his land, whose fault is it when you dog gets caught in them??



100% the dog owners promble, but who was talking about hunting land without permission


----------



## gabulldawg

jmfauver said:


> I would not support the law...However,I would allow folks to retrieve if they spoke to me before the season starts.If you know you are gonna hunt on a specific night call me leave me a message that you will be in the area and may need to cross to retrieve,no issues then.I don't want folks  just coming up and asking at 2 am,have some courtesy and ask before you start running,then I get a good nights sleep and you have peace of mind I won't come out of the house with an attitude....



 X's 2 .Make friends with all land owners around the land your hunting before it comes to something bad happening!! Best for you, your dog, and the land owner!!


----------



## 1222DANO

Its not just coondogs its all dogs. I know exactly what folks around cummings and places are goin thru. I know a guy that had permission to hunt 250 acres in cumming went hunting down there and about 9 thirty people came walking thru with their dogs then after they left a guy come jogging thru. He finally stop them and had them quit. Its all of us deer hunters,coon,squirrell, the deer hunters don't think much of it cause deer hunting is one of the easiest sports to do. I'm a deer hunter too but its alot like fishing. Every other type of hunting takes alot more land. I don't support a free pass on someones land. You should still have your land rights. We don't need a right to retreive if the land owner don't want you there then a g.w. Or law should be there to protect both of your interest. If it becomes a habit then i'd try and push for trespass charges. I haven't heard of no one on here having people do it all the time. There was one and it was just all a big understanding.
FACT IS I THINK WE'RE PRETTY RESPONSIABLE CAUSE I COONHUNT TWO THREE TIMES A WEEK AND VERY RARELY GET INTO TROUBLE. MOST FOLKS ARE STILL GOOD IF YOU'LL TELL THEM WHAT HAPPENED AND ITS NOT GOIN TO HAPPEN OR IT MIGHT HAPPEN AGAIN AND THEY'LL SAY WELL JUST COME GET ME OR JUST GO AHEAD AND GET THEM. THEY GUY WITH THE HORSES I HUNT AROUND HORSE'S ALL THE TIME. THERES THREE LARGE HORSE'S AND ABOUT TEN MINATURE'S. THEY DON'T GET UPSET AND TRY TO RUN THROUGH THE FENCE. THEY MIGHT RUN TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PASTURE. IF YOURS WILL TRY AND RUN THRU A FENCE THEN MAYBE YOU NEED MORE LAND ALSO SO THEN YOUR RIGHT IN THE SAME BOAT WITH THE REST OF US. I'M SURE YOU WOULD LIKE TO GO GET THAT COLT IF IT GOT OUT. I'D BE FOR AN ASSISTED RETRIEVAL OF AN ANIMAL. THAT WOULD BE FOR ANYONES ANIMAL HORSE,COW,DOG,PIG,CAT AND SO ON.


----------



## Throwback

GA DAWG said:


> Ive saw on this message board. In the speed goat hunting forum. Aint a thing can be done to anybody on your property if its not posted. What yall think about that?



I don't have to "think" anything. I know that is not correct. 

now on to another topic:

as a reformed coon hunting addict....

The biggest problems aren't the "once in a few years" times a dog crosses a property line. It's when the dogs are constantly going onto someone else's land because the hunter has permission to hunt 25 acres right beside a big piece of land and the dogs "accidentally" get on the other land every time they get turned loose. 

Or they are turned loose 50 yards from the property line and then "accidentally" get on the other land. 

Or just flat out trespass and turn the dogs loose then when they get caught they are "just getting the dogs"

Because of this I would probably not personally support a "you have to let me get my dog off of your property" law. Too many ways to "accidentally" hunt my land on purpose even more than now. 





THAT is what causes the problems and ruins it for the ethical dog man that through no fault of his own, has his dogs cross the line. 

we have never told anyone "no" to the question "can I get my dogs" but the time is a coming.......

T


----------



## germag

Nicodemus said:


> I would never refuse permission to anyone for comin` on my land to get their dogs, or a deer that they shot and it ran over on my place and died. And if I couldn`t be found, they could still go on it with no repercussions.
> 
> With that said, I would fight tooth and nail, against any such right to retrieve law.



I'm right with you, Nic. (as usual) I'll work with anybody, and would probably even get out and help the owner find his dogs. That being said, my property is my property and I'll be danged if I'll ever agree with the State having the right or authority to give anyone else permission to trespass on my property.


----------



## MudDucker

crazyjigr said:


> The right to grant or refuse is and should forever be the land owners.



Amen!

Don't come knocking and wake me up in the middle of the night.  It will not be a pretty conversation.  Don't come on my land to retrieve your dog without permission either.

Now, if it is a respectable time of day and you need to retrieve a dog or a kill, depending on the circumstances, I will probably let you do so.  However, if you hunt near my line or have been having trouble keeping your dogs off of my land, you will not find me to be so accomdating.


----------



## dawg2

I don't need anymore laws dictating my land usage nor access.  If someone shoots a deer or game and it makes it over my fence, they can get it.  I don't want random people on my property unless they want to pay my taxes and repair my fences.  Nothing is free.


----------



## GA DAWG

Yeah, Yall better be worried about turkey hunters more than dog hunters.Just go check that poll out! Somebody should make a poll on the deer forum..See how many of those would step across a property line after a deer.. Seems us dog hunters aint alone and may be at the bottom of the list BUT we are the ones that get the crap talked about them..


----------



## Unicoidawg

GA DAWG said:


> Seems us dog hunters aint alone and may be at the bottom of the list BUT we are the ones that get the crap talked about them..



Look around Dawg......there is plenty of that being flung, no matter who you are..


----------



## hunter_58

dawg2 said:


> I don't need anymore laws dictating my land usage nor access.  If someone shoots a deer or game and it makes it over my fence, they can get it.  I don't want random people on my property unless they want to pay my taxes and repair my fences.  Nothing is free.



Yep and they better ask before retrieving anything !


----------



## Old Blue21

I try to always ask a man to get my dog but at 3 in the morning im afraid they will shoot me for waking them up.... or before u even get the oppurtunity to ask a man could pull a gun on ya cause ur dog got on his property.... I think no man should hunt land he cant, I think he should try his best to contact someone before he gets his dog but im gonna get my dog no matter what even if it takes getting shot.... But i will always try to ask first... But its like one man said You Cant Fix Stupid... Some ppl dont understand that a dog cant read posted signs....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Nope, dogs can't posted signs, but you, the dog owner can.  Keep them under your control, or don't hunt them.

15yrs ago or so, I hiked in ten miles for a three day trip in the Pisgah NF with 2 friends to trout fish.  We came across a lost coon hound, which we fed from our own rations and made sure it was happy and followed us out.  

When we got back to civilization, we called the owner's number on the dog's tag.  We waited for him, he showed up, loaded up the dog and couldn't even say a simple "Thank you" before he roared off in a cloud of dust.

Be a little better to your dogs than that.


----------



## 1222DANO

Be a little better to your dogs than that. AND WHAT MAKES IT A COON HOUND IT COULD IT HAVE BEEN A YARD DOG.

LETS NOT EVEN START ABOUT WE DON'T TAKE  CARE OF OUR DOGS. OUR DOGS AREN'T JUST PETS THEY ARE WORKING DOGS. I SPEND MORE TIME IN A WEEK  HUNTING AND EXERCISING  WITH MY DOGS THAN MOST OVERWEIGHT HOUSE DOG GETS IN A MONTH. COME BY MY HOUSE AND SEE HOW WELL WE TAKE CARE OF OUR DOGS AND I'M NOT JUST THE ONLY ONE START ASKING HOW THESE GUYS SPEND ON KENNEL MATERIAL OR HAVE SPENT.

IF YOU THINK I WANT BANG ON YOUR DOOR AT 3 A.M. TO GET MY DOG CAUSE IF I HAVE TO I WILL  I'LL JUST LEAVE AND CALL THE COPS SO THATS JUST GOING TO KEEP YOU UP LONGER.BUT I'M NOT GONNA TURN LOOSE THERE AGAIN . BUT JUST BECAUSE YOU PEOPLE OWN TWO ACRES DON'T START THINKING YOU OWN THE WHOLE SIDE OF THE MOUNTAIN.MY BROTHER HAD A LADY THAT WOULD CALL THE COPS EVERY TIME HE TURNED OUT. SHE LIVED AT THE END OF A SUBDIVISION AND COULD SEE THE PLACE WHERE HE HUNTED.
IF THIS IS THE WAY MOST OF THE GUYS ARE OUT HERE THEN I'D HATE TO SEE WHAT KIND OF TREE HUGGIN,HSUS WIFES THEY ARE MARRIED TO.  DON'T ANY OF YOU PEOPLE THATS NEVER DONE MUCH HUNTING BESIDES DEER HUNTING SEE THE NEED TO HUNT THESE HOUNDS. OUR FOUNDING FATHERS BROUGHT THESE DOGS OVER AND MADE THESE BREEDS AS WORKING BREEDS FOR US TO HUNT AND I'D BET SOME OF YA'LL ARE PROBALY AGAINST COONHUNTERS AND WANT IT TO BE STOPPED. 
YOU HIKERS PROBALY FOUND THE MANS DOG AND FEED IT SO IT COULDN'T LEAVE. IF YOU'D LEFT IT ALONE IT WOULD'VE COME BACK TO THE HUNTER MOST OF US IF WE'VE LOST A HOUND LOOK FOR IT WHERE WE TURNED OUT AND THE ROADS AROUND IT. I WOULD'VE BEEN MAD TO THAT COME TO FIND OUT SOMEONE THAT HIKED TEN MILES IN THERE HAD BEEN FEEDING MY DOGS IT PROBALLY COME UP AT NITE RIGHT.  A HOUND CAN TRAVEL ALOT MORE COUNTRY THAN A HUMAN CAN. ALSO IN TODAYS WORLD YOU NOT EVER TO FAR AWAY FROM SOMEONES  YOU MIGHT HAVE HIKED TEN MILES THAT DAY BUT THE COONHUNTER MIGHT HAVE KNOWN SOMEWHERE ELSE TO TURN OUT.


----------



## JustUs4All

Old Blue21 said:


> im gonna get my dog no matter what even if it takes getting shot.... But i will always try to ask first... But its like one man said You Cant Fix Stupid... Some ppl dont understand that a dog cant read posted signs....



The dog can't read, but I sincerely hope that you can.  The arrogance that allows you to say, I am going to go onto posted property and do what I want whether no matter what the owner says might just get you shot one day.  

You should know that, in Georgia, if the owner finds you on his posted property without permission, he may place you under arrest.  If you decide to compound your crime by the use force against the landowner, he can legally use whatever level of force is necessary to protect himself. 

Like you said., "You can't fix stupid.


----------



## hawg dawg

JustUs4All said:


> The dog can't read, but I sincerely hope that you can.  The arrogance that allows you to say, I am going to go onto posted property and do what I want whether no matter what the owner says might just get you shot one day.
> 
> You should know that, in Georgia, if the owner finds you on his posted property without permission, he may place you under arrest.  If you decide to compound your crime by the use force against the landowner, he can legally use whatever level of force is necessary to protect himself.
> 
> Like you said., "You can't fix stupid.



Not at all true.

Title 16, Section 16-7-21

(2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden;or

(3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or,upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart.

That is what the law says. Read it carefully. 

It is called a "Trespass Notice" the first time a person gets caught unless previously told not to come on the land they can not be charged with Trespassing. If caught on the land again after being told not to return then and only then can they be charged with Trespassing.


----------



## GA DAWG

I really hate to see the hunters always posting about dogs cant read posted signs..No crap!! That one statement causes lots of trouble..


----------



## LEON MANLEY

germag said:


> I'm right with you, Nic. (as usual) I'll work with anybody, and would probably even get out and help the owner find his dogs. That being said, my property is my property and I'll be danged if I'll ever agree with the State having the right or authority to give anyone else permission to trespass on my property.



Too late for that.......The DNR already has the right to trespass on your property.


----------



## germag

LEON MANLEY said:


> Too late for that.......The DNR already has the right to trespass on your property.



That's not my point. Yes, the DNR can enter my property without permission. I don't consider that trespassing. I consider that doing their job. I don't have any illegal or questionable activities occurring on my property, so I have no concerns at all with that. In fact, I know the GW personally and he knows he's welcome any time. 

What he cannot do is give anyone else permission to go on my property or make me allow anyone else access to my property.


----------



## JustUs4All

hawg dawg said:


> Not at all true.
> 
> Title 16, Section 16-7-21
> 
> (2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden;or
> 
> (3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or,upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart.
> 
> That is what the law says. Read it carefully.
> 
> It is called a "Trespass Notice" the first time a person gets caught unless previously told not to come on the land they can not be charged with Trespassing. If caught on the land again after being told not to return then and only then can they be charged with Trespassing.



Dear hawg dawg, understand that I am not a dog hunter, but I am not against dog hunting. My neighbor hunts dogs and has my permission to dog hunt my property. I am, in fact, a dog aficionado and own six of the critters.  I am, also, a believer in property rights and will defend them. I also have some knowledge of the applicable law.  I have read it and many others both carefully and often.

To start, you need to brush up on the legal term "Notice", trespass or otherwise. It has a particular meaning in the law. You should also look carefully at some of the hunting laws in Georgia.

At law, there are several ways that notice can be given to a potential trespasser. A face to face meeting is not required. If the land is posted (and that is what this discussion has been about) the posting is the notice from the landowner. There is no need that a second notice be provided to the criminal once the crime has been committed. The crime is complete when the trespasser steps onto the land having received notice from the posting.

Additionally, (and you are really not going to like this one) if your dog is hunting on the land of another and you follow your dog, then you are hunting on the land of another as your dog is an instrument of your hunting. If you do this, even on land that is not posted, you have committed the crime of hunting on the land of another without permission Title 27, Section 3-1. It does not matter that you do not bring a gun. Many dog hunters do not plan to take all the animals their dogs find. They are still hunting. Title 27, Section 3-1 makes it illegal to hunt or to pursue game on the land of another without permission. And yes, yes, I know already, the dog can not see the property line, but you are a human and, as a hunter, you are required to know the boundaries of the lands you have permission to hunt and those that you do not. You are also responsible for your dog. (It could be argued that you are hunting on the land of another if your dog is hunting there with your knowledge even if you are not actually on the other property.)

Once you follow your dog across the line onto property you have no permission to be on, you have also committed the crime of criminal trespass even with no notice at all from the landowner. This is so because you have entered the lands of another for an unlawful purpose in contravention of Title 16 Section 7-21, Paragraph (b), Sub-paragraph(1). The illegal purpose being to hunt on the land of another without permission in contravention of Title 27, Section 3-1.

You see, your post above only Cites Title 27, section 7-2, Paragraph(b), Sub-paragraphs (2)and (3). There is more depth and complexity to the law than that.

I recommend getting to know the owners of the properties around the one you have permission to hunt. Many misunderstandings can be avoided that way.

Happy reading. Happy hunting. And, good luck.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

germag said:


> That's not my point. Yes, the DNR can enter my property without permission. I don't consider that trespassing. I consider that doing their job. I don't have any illegal or questionable activities occurring on my property, so I have no concerns at all with that. In fact, I know the GW personally and he knows he's welcome any time.
> 
> What he cannot do is give anyone else permission to go on my property or make me allow anyone else access to my property.



Do you also allow the deputies to look around in your house and barn at random whether you are at home or not?

I would venture to say that you have no illegal or questionable activities occurring in there either.


----------



## germag

LEON MANLEY said:


> Do you also allow the deputies to look around in your house and barn at random whether you are at home or not?
> 
> I would venture to say that you have no illegal or questionable activities occurring in there either.



If they want to waste their time with that, it's OK by me. They would have to be some bored individuals........


But....there's a difference in the laws allowing them access to a house or building and raw property. They really need a warrant to come in your house or a closed/locked building (under most circumstances) unless you grant them permisssion.

If BJ wants to go look around my place down there, I don't really give a rat's behind....it's his time he's wasting.


----------



## GA DAWG

Lets all go over and give those turkey huntin trespassers heck


----------



## Al Medcalf

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Nope, dogs can't posted signs, but you, the dog owner can.  Keep them under your control, or don't hunt them.
> 
> 15yrs ago or so, I hiked in ten miles for a three day trip in the Pisgah NF with 2 friends to trout fish.  We came across a lost coon hound, which we fed from our own rations and made sure it was happy and followed us out.
> 
> When we got back to civilization, we called the owner's number on the dog's tag.  We waited for him, he showed up, loaded up the dog and couldn't even say a simple "Thank you" before he roared off in a cloud of dust.
> 
> Be a little better to your dogs than that.



So, you should judge all dog hunters by the actions of one ungrateful one with no manners?  If that's the case, I would guess deer hunting should be outlawed.....Deer hunters cause more problems than any other group of hunters...Don't believe me?...Read "Hall of Shame" in a few issues of GON.


----------



## holler tree

MudDucker said:


> Amen!
> 
> Don't come knocking and wake me up in the middle of the night.  It will not be a pretty conversation.  Don't come on my land to retrieve your dog without permission either.
> 
> Now, if it is a respectable time of day and you need to retrieve a dog or a kill, depending on the circumstances, I will probably let you do so.  However, if you hunt near my line or have been having trouble keeping your dogs off of my land, you will not find me to be so accomdating.



why would anyone refuse another man the right to go get his dogs ? the only reason that comes to my mind I wont even say on here. coon hounds get to be pretty pricey when they are good. it would be like dropping your wallet with a minimum of 2,000.00 in it and someone telling you you cant go get it. I dont leave without my hounds plain and simple. I'm not coming back the next day to find them laying on the rd dead hit by a car, or harmed in any other way. they mean too much to me for that. If there is a number on the posted sign I will call if not I'm going straight in and straight out and I always come back with my dogs. now with all of that being said I very seldom ever end up off the places I hunt. Its generally when you go with someone to a new place or competition hunting when your more out to end up in that situation especially if they havent coon hunted much. Ive been coon hunting my whole life and have had to trespass a few times to get my dogs .i dont like to do it but when you loose a few to cars that meant alot to you, you become very leary of leaving them out there. people should be a little more understanding sometimes instead of going all stupid on someone who isnt causing any harm. 
  I know the whole one bad apple spew but how many people can honestly say that they have coon hunters constantly trespassing on thier place ? I mean its not like someone isnt going to know your there especially my dogs cause I like'em really LOUD !!!


----------



## Shaun honea

Is it easier to ask forgiveness or permison?


----------



## MudDucker

holler tree said:


> why would anyone refuse another man the right to go get his dogs ? the only reason that comes to my mind I wont even say on here. coon hounds get to be pretty pricey when they are good. it would be like dropping your wallet with a minimum of 2,000.00 in it and someone telling you you cant go get it. I dont leave without my hounds plain and simple. I'm not coming back the next day to find them laying on the rd dead hit by a car, or harmed in any other way. they mean too much to me for that. If there is a number on the posted sign I will call if not I'm going straight in and straight out and I always come back with my dogs. now with all of that being said I very seldom ever end up off the places I hunt. Its generally when you go with someone to a new place or competition hunting when your more out to end up in that situation especially if they havent coon hunted much. Ive been coon hunting my whole life and have had to trespass a few times to get my dogs .i dont like to do it but when you loose a few to cars that meant alot to you, you become very leary of leaving them out there. people should be a little more understanding sometimes instead of going all stupid on someone who isnt causing any harm.
> I know the whole one bad apple spew but how many people can honestly say that they have coon hunters constantly trespassing on thier place ? I mean its not like someone isnt going to know your there especially my dogs cause I like'em really LOUD !!!



I don't have to give a reason, I own my land, you do not.  If I were to think about a reason, the reason would probably be that the same idiot seems to keep having a problem keeping his dogs off of my land.  You on the other hand have a legal obligation not to enter my land.

When I purchased my tract, within a year, I caught 3 bunches hunting coons with dogs, one trapping and another fishing because he used to fish there as a farm hand 30 years prior.   All were on my land without permission.  One acted aggressively and told me his granddad used to hunt my land.  I explained to him that I did not give a hoot about what his old granddaddy did before I owned the land, but it was now off limits and if I caught him again, he was going to jail.  The prior owner told me NO ONE was ever given permission to hunt or fish.

I don't want your dog.  I don't want your loud dog.  I don't want you on my land without permission.  Pretty simple and pretty basic legal right of a land owner.


----------



## Throwback

LEON MANLEY said:


> Do you also allow the deputies to look around in your house and barn at random whether you are at home or not?
> 
> I would venture to say that you have no illegal or questionable activities occurring in there either.



you need a legal lesson on curtilage and open fields. AGAIN. 

Not that you will listen. 


T


----------



## GA DAWG

T, Can a game warden go get my hound if the landowner want let me???


----------



## JustUs4All

He can if he wishes to, but he has no right to take you with him.


----------



## GA DAWG

JustUs4All said:


> He can if he wishes to, but he has no right to take you with him.


I would not need to go with him..Long as I get my hound back..


----------



## JustUs4All

Make friends with the GW.  You could also make friends with the folk who own the properties around the ones you hunt.  Do that and you will likely not have a problem getting your hound.


----------



## DROPPINEM

1222dano said:


> be a little better to your dogs than that. And what makes it a coon hound it could it have been a yard dog.
> 
> Lets not even start about we don't take  care of our dogs. Our dogs aren't just pets they are working dogs. I spend more time in a week  hunting and exercising  with my dogs than most overweight house dog gets in a month. Come by my house and see how well we take care of our dogs and i'm not just the only one start asking how these guys spend on kennel material or have spent.
> 
> If you think i want bang on your door at 3 a.m. To get my dog cause if i have to i will  i'll just leave and call the cops so thats just going to keep you up longer.but i'm not gonna turn loose there again . But just because you people own two acres don't start thinking you own the whole side of the mountain.my brother had a lady that would call the cops every time he turned out. She lived at the end of a subdivision and could see the place where he hunted.
> If this is the way most of the guys are out here then i'd hate to see what kind of tree huggin,hsus wifes they are married to.  Don't any of you people thats never done much hunting besides deer hunting see the need to hunt these hounds. Our founding fathers brought these dogs over and made these breeds as working breeds for us to hunt and i'd bet some of ya'll are probaly against coonhunters and want it to be stopped.
> You hikers probaly found the mans dog and feed it so it couldn't leave. If you'd left it alone it would've come back to the hunter most of us if we've lost a hound look for it where we turned out and the roads around it. I would've been mad to that come to find out someone that hiked ten miles in there had been feeding my dogs it probally come up at nite right.  A hound can travel alot more country than a human can. Also in todays world you not ever to far away from someones  you might have hiked ten miles that day but the coonhunter might have known somewhere else to turn out.



amen,amen and amen


----------



## MudDucker

GA DAWG said:


> T, Can a game warden go get my hound if the landowner want let me???



No, retrieval of errant dogs is not a law enforcement activity.


----------



## 1222DANO

ga dawg said:


> lets all go over and give those turkey huntin trespassers heck:d


 

i thought bout it but you know a turkey hunter can't read neither.  Lol


----------



## JustUs4All

MudDucker said:


> No, retrieval of errant dogs is not a law enforcement activity.



Not a duty, but if the GW wants to, he can.  

He can walk the property in the course of his duties which include looking for illegal activity.  If he comes across a loose dog, especially one with identification on it, he can secure it to determine whether there was any hunting on the lands of another without permission violation. He could then decide that there was and arrest the dog owner or that there was not and return the dog to the owner.

There is nearly always a way.


----------



## 1222DANO

I don't think this is a big of a deal as it seems. I beleive alot of people think its coonhunters and we get the blame but truth be known just because its a hound doesn't mean its a coondog and i know i've met alot of people who said they coonhunted before and know how its done and what a coondog is but when questioned they don't have no more a clue as the man in the moon. See i beleive we've got a bunch of people that want to hunt that was raised in a subdivision and hunt for six months and want to put on the country boy act and thats ok but its the truth. I know me personally and everyone i know has alot time and money invested in our dogs and want to make sure their as safe as possiable while hunting.


----------



## GA DAWG

1222DANO said:


> I don't think this is a big of a deal as it seems. I beleive alot of people think its coonhunters and we get the blame but truth be known just because its a hound doesn't mean its a coondog and i know i've met alot of people who said they coonhunted before and know how its done and what a coondog is but when questioned they don't have no more a clue as the man in the moon. See i beleive we've got a bunch of people that want to hunt that was raised in a subdivision and hunt for six months and want to put on the country boy act and thats ok but its the truth. I know me personally and everyone i know has alot time and money invested in our dogs and want to make sure their as safe as possiable while hunting.


Seems that way dont it..Mine ALWAYS wear a shocking system..When I hit it and holler they know full well they need to be getting to me fast..Ive never shocked one off a tree..I figure if they can get their job done..I can go do mine and get them come heck or high water..I've never really had to deal with someone not letting me get mine..I recken if it came down to it..I could stand at the line and call them out..I'd hate like everything to do it but you got to do what you have to..


----------



## 1222DANO

ga dawg said:


> seems that way dont it..mine always wear a shocking system..when i hit it and holler they know full well they need to be getting to me fast..ive never shocked one off a tree..i figure if they can get their job done..i can go do mine and get them come heck or high water..i've never really had to deal with someone not letting me get mine..i recken if it came down to it..i could stand at the line and call them out..i'd hate like everything to do it but you got to do what you have to..


 

thats it.


----------



## JustUs4All

GA DAWG said:


> ....I recken if it came down to it..I could stand at the line and call them out..I'd hate like everything to do it but you got to do what you have to..



And there is the crux of the matter.  You would not want to call your dog off a tree, but in the absence of permission to enter the other property, that is the right thing to do.  

If you go to the dog on the tree, you are hunting without permission on the land of another.  That is a violation of the Game Laws in Georgia whether the land is posted or not.

It is always best to work these things out ahead of time.


----------



## holler tree

MudDucker said:


> I don't have to give a reason, I own my land, you do not.  If I were to think about a reason, the reason would probably be that the same idiot seems to keep having a problem keeping his dogs off of my land.  You on the other hand have a legal obligation not to enter my land.
> 
> When I purchased my tract, within a year, I caught 3 bunches hunting coons with dogs, one trapping and another fishing because he used to fish there as a farm hand 30 years prior.   All were on my land without permission.  One acted aggressively and told me his granddad used to hunt my land.  I explained to him that I did not give a hoot about what his old granddaddy did before I owned the land, but it was now off limits and if I caught him again, he was going to jail.  The prior owner told me NO ONE was ever given permission to hunt or fish.
> 
> I don't want your dog.  I don't want your loud dog.  I don't want you on my land without permission.  Pretty simple and pretty basic legal right of a land owner.





one of the main reasons I joined a big club is so I wouldnt have to have the headache of dealing with people like you and the would be only reason why I would be in favor of such a law getting passed. sounds like your property use to be a nice place to hunt before you ended up with it.   btw my loud dogs aint for sale.
   no one wants anyone intentionally trespassing on their land but when dogs make it somewhere you didnt mean for them to be then we have to have some way to get them out and I'm not shocking my dogs for doing what I trained them to do. so I gues I'll keep doing like Ive been doing my whole life if there is no number on the posted sign I'm going in and if there is a number and a smart butt  answers the phone my next call is to the wife to get the bail money ready because I'm not leaving my dogs....


----------



## JustUs4All

Holler tree, the attitude you show in the last post is exactly the the one that puts dog hunters in such a bad light.  You think your "rights" trump those of everyone else just because you spent some money on a dog.

Your attitude is much worse than MudDuckers.  He is advocating obeying the law and you are advocating breaking it.  He is advocating being left alone to the peaceful enjoyment of his private property that he spent a lot more on than you did on your dog.  You are advocating that you should be able to break two laws so that you will not have to be inconvenienced by having a place to hunt where you can keep your dog off property where he is not welcome. 

MudDucker wants to selfishly keep other people off of his private property.  You want to selfishly use other person's private property without their permission.  Now, you tell me who is the smart butt here.


----------



## holler tree

JustUs4All said:


> You want to selfishly use other person's private property without their permission.  Now, you tell me who is the smart butt here.



just remember I do call if I can find a number on a posted sign anywhere around I do make an effort to do the right thing. so if you call walking in to get my dogs without a gun selfishly using someones property well I guess Im guilty and I apologize for the footprints I left behind. I will not drive around a gate or damage anything. if I cant walk or swim to my dogs I wait them out. I've only had to go get my dogs once this yr when they got off the property we were hunting and it was when I went hunting with someone else. I dont like it anymore then the landowner does and I do my best to keep my dogs off other peoples places. you wont find many coonhounds you can call off a track or a tree so its going to happen from time to time. now to me a selfish person would make a fellow hunter sit out by the rd all night hoping he can catch his dogs before a car does, just because they can ?? I know some people purposely trespass and hunt or turn out right on the property lines but the majority of us dont and we dont deserve to be classified with them. I've never had anyone around here not let me go get my dogs as a matter of fact most of the time they will tell me to take my gun and shoot him out. maybe I overreacted to his post and Im sure his land cost more than my dogs but I can assure you I love my dogs just as much as he loves sitting out on his property hunting whatever he likes to hunt. now days you got people out there shooting other peoples hounds (which happened to a friend of mine not very long ago and 2 very nice dogs) because they are simply on their property so yeah my feathers get ruffled when someone comes on here so arrogant talking about what an unpleasant conversation you would have with them at 3:00 am. duh, no one wants to be talking at that time in the morning, no one wants to be knocking on a door at that time either, and no one wants to be listening to their dogs on someone elses place while some land owner dangles them over his head at 3:00 am either. treat people like you like to be treated. no need to strut when you have the upper hand and make an unpleasant situation even worse just because you can.


----------



## JustUs4All

Holler, read back through all my posts on this thread and others on this subject.  You will find that I am not against dog hunting.  The only problems I would have with an otherwise legal dog hunter would be: first, if it became routine for his dogs to wind up on my property without permission; and second, if a dog hunter displayed the attitude that he was going to come on my property and get his dogs no matter what I thought or said.  A dog hunter who does either of these two things does not respect my property rights or the laws of the State of Georgia while selfishly expecting me to respect his nonexistent right to be on my property without permission. 

If a dog hunter wants to hunt my place, he would only have to ask.  If a dog hunter wants to turn loose on the 2,000 acres behind me and hunt the north side where two creeks drain off my property and thinks his dogs might come over on me, he would only have to ask ahead of time if you can come get them.   Folk find me very accommodating.

In the unusual case where a dog hunter encounters a landowner who absolutely will not give permission to retrieve dogs, then it is the duty of the dog hunter to find a place to hunt where his dogs are prevented from getting onto that property.  The times have changed and there are areas in Georgia where the woods are not wide open for anyone to hunt like they were sixty years ago.  But still, a little planning will solve nearly all the problems.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

> no one wants anyone intentionally trespassing on their land but when dogs make it somewhere you didnt mean for them to be then we have to have some way to get them out and I'm not shocking my dogs for doing what I trained them to do. so I gues I'll keep doing like Ive been doing my whole life if there is no number on the posted sign I'm going in and if there is a number and a smart butt answers the phone my next call is to the wife to get the bail money ready because I'm not leaving my dogs....



This is the attitude I don't understand.  Even with all of the hand wringing over property line hunting, "die poacher scum", and anti-trespassing threads on this forum, it seems suddenly a bunch of these "law abiding hunters" we have on this forum are suddenly willing to become trespassing poachers when a dog is involved.

It's simple - you have an obligation to keep your dogs off other's property.  If the tract is to small, don't dog hunt there.  If you can't control these dogs that are so beloved and valuable, then don't hunt them.

Your rights as a dog owner don't trump the rights of others.  These aren't the days of "Sounder" and "Where the Red Fern Grow", you can't just traipse all through woods without a care anymore.  Those times are gone, get used to it.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dr. Strangelove said:


> This is the attitude I don't understand.  Even with all of the hand wringing over property line hunting, "die poacher scum", and anti-trespassing threads on this forum, it seems suddenly a bunch of these "law abiding hunters" we have on this forum are suddenly willing to become trespassing poachers when a dog is involved.
> 
> It's simple - you have an obligation to keep your dogs off other's property.  If the tract is to small, don't dog hunt there.  If you can't control these dogs that are so beloved and valuable, then don't hunt them.
> 
> Your rights as a dog owner don't trump the rights of others.  These aren't the days of "Sounder" and "Where the Red Fern Grow", you can't just traipse all through woods without a care anymore.  Those times are gone, get used to it.


We can if this law gets passed..


----------



## holler tree

there are other issues with a right to retrieve law other than getting your dogs back cause we all know how we stand on that. how about that buck of a lifetime you just shot and wouldnt you know it he wound up on my land  . no you aint getting him I have been watching him for 4 yrs and planned on shooting him this yr but you beat me to it. luckily for me you are a lousy shot and he made it back home. I might let you come look at him from time to time and maybe after the new wears off I may let you take a picture with him. after all the times have changed ya know we cant all be neighborly anymore and enjoy the true sport of hunting. I'm blessed enough to have a good job so I can afford to join a big club to train my dogs without fear of them getting out of pocket but alot of other people have to hunt where they can and those are the guys who suffer and eventually end up having to quit doing what they love because of all the drama.


----------



## JustUs4All

holler tree said:


> ...alot of other people have to hunt where they can and those are the guys who suffer and eventually end up having to quit doing what they love because of all the drama.



No, holler, they have to quit because the situation where they want to run their dogs has changed.  A lot of the places I used to hunt are now paved over or have subdivisions built on them.  The people who own the property now do not want me hunting in their parking lots and yards.  There is no drama, I no longer hunt there.  

I would guess that a lot of the places that used to be OK to dog hunt have been purchased by people who do not want dog hunting on their land.  There should be no drama, the dog hunter should no longer hunt there.  

If a dog hunter runs out of places where he has permission to hunt, and can not keep his dogs off of land where they are not wanted then it is time for him to quit dog hunting and learn to love something else.

And the answer to game retrieval is the same as dog retrieval.  It should be worked out before the shot is taken.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

GA DAWG said:


> We can if this law gets passed..



and that's exactly why this law doesn't need to pass...


----------



## JustUs4All

GA DAWG said:


> We can if this law gets passed..



DAWG, that would lead to a lot more trouble than you want.  It would force a lot of people who have no problem with dog hunting into the camp who would work for a law to outlaw it.


----------



## holler tree

JustUs4All said:


> No, holler, they have to quit because the situation where they want to run their dogs has changed.  A lot of the places I used to hunt are now paved over or have subdivisions built on them.  The people who own the property now do not want me hunting in their parking lots and yards.  There is no drama, I no longer hunt there.
> 
> I would guess that a lot of the places that used to be OK to dog hunt have been purchased by people who do not want dog hunting on their land.  There should be no drama, the dog hunter should no longer hunt there.
> 
> If a dog hunter runs out of places where he has permission to hunt, and can not keep his dogs off of land where they are not wanted then it is time for him to quit dog hunting and learn to love something else.
> 
> And the answer to game retrieval is the same as dog retrieval.  It should be worked out before the shot is taken.




Im not talking about subdivisions Im talking about tracts that have enough land to run dogs but the dogs end up off the place from time to time, say once every 6 months. I cant see giving up on a place like that especially if its all I have to hunt. why should we have to change to satisfy others ? I heard a whole line about change a couple of yrs ago I didnt like it then and I dont like it now. Im not changing to suit others without them working with me a little bit too. If it means this law has to get passed to open some eyes so be it. I know this law would give some diehard trespassers the break theyve been looking for but what are the dog hunters suppose to do ? give in and watch their sport die or support a law that will help them even though there are more cons than pros. I know where I'm betting .


----------



## Killdee

This is an old post, but was there a right to retrieve law passed here in Ga I haven’t heard about? For dogs, deer?


----------



## specialk

Va is the only state that still has a RTR law i think....their are stipulations and i'm not well versed on them....


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Prorain said:


> This is probably far off what we are talking about but I'm 14 y/o safe with a gun on our property 150 acres i'm following a creek thru our property just walking checking things out after about an hour this guy and his brother come out of no where and are giving me the what for cause I was on there property maybe 500 yards or so up this little creek i di dn't know what to do but go back down the creek to where I started well that was not good enough I recon but to get back to the story a couple of my older brothers came a hollering for me and ran up on us and seen how he was acting because i was kinda lost on his property but had it not been for them coming and finding me(retrieving me)i don't know what I would have done so for him to act like that with a human know telling what they would have done with my hounds.So to make a long sory short I NEVER leave my hounds behind I go straight in and out with as little commotion as possible.And have no problem with anyone else doing the same the problem I have is when they ride there atv's and just make trails where they wnt and that burns me up cause I know they would not like it being done to there property.



just wondered if you figured out what a period was in the past 9 years?


----------



## oldguy

NE GA Pappy said:


> just wondered if you figured out what a period was in the past 9 years?


Stream of conscience writing!


----------



## JustUs4All

Good but we need a special filter for stream of conscience reading.

I have always liked this example on punctuation:
Let's eat Grandma
Lets eat, Grandma.


----------



## specialk

NE GA Pappy said:


> just wondered if you figured out what a period was in the past 9 years?



What probably happened Pappy was the thread is so old that the periods fell off the post over time....i've seen this happen before.....question marks and exclamation points especially because they are heavier.....


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

Not a fan of a "right to retrieve" law, since that really means "right to trespass."  I'd far prefer land I hunt have controlled access, so hunters on neighboring properties cannot come wandering across interrupting our hunters and opening our gates any time they please just because they shot at something and may have found blood.

As the man who grants hunting and tracking permission, I've never denied a neighboring hunter permission to retrieve their game.  But I always insist it be done in a way that minimizes the negative impact on the property in question.  It is permission to track and retrieve.  It is not permission to hunt or shoot.  Guns and bows must not be brought onto the property without hunting permission.  Ongoing hunts must not be interrupted - tracking may be delayed until after legal shooting hours.  Drunks or others misbehaving may be denied access completely, while a team of sober and respectful hunters will be assembled to recover and bring the game to the purported shooter.

Access to private property should be coordinated with the owner/manager of that property as well as others hunting it at the time.  The best way to ensure that is to require explicit permission on a case-by-case basis.  "Right-to-retrieve" can too easily become a free for all, especially with game wardens and other enforcement spread as thinly as they are.


----------



## Tadder

Had some folks that had there Hog Dogs run hogs from the land they where on to our land we hunt. I caught 1 dog and he then just flowed me. So I here a guy hollar for the dogs so I head that way. They was 3 fellers with guns and catch dogs walking down one of our roads in the middle of our club. I walked up too them and introduced myself and as if they knew where they were. They all admitted they knew they were over the line but just wanted too retrieve there dogs. 1 ask if I had are was gonna call DNR. I told him no, but I wasn't happy about them messing up my daughters turkey hunt. They all started apologizing and stated they where hunting on a neighbors land and didn't know turkey season had started. I told em they need to check there reg. if they were not sure . Well we talked and they got there other dog too come back and I ask them too not come back unless they contacted me. They had no problem with that and was very glad I wasn't the type too get mad and just call DNR. I told if I ever had a Hog Problem that they would be contacted and I go with them . I fill like this is the best way too try and handle thing like this. Them boys was hunting a big track of land and that hog took em dogs on a run that put em on us . DOGS CAN'T READ BUT PEOPLE CAN. They still aught to be able too get them dogs back without a big fuss. Aint had no problems out of them boys scene and they've took a lot of hogs off the property next door. They text me once and said they had a dog about 100 yes. bayed up on my side and just wanted too get the dog. I told too kill the hog if they could and getter out of there. They got the dog but the hog slipped out on em. They been respectful and that has gone along ways too keep peace. Now that being said , if they had've been rude the 1st time we meet. They may have just meet DNR that day because he was close by when I talked with him later that day. He was glad it was handle in a good way and glad we had no big problem. Now I know if I had not been there that day they probably would've hunted on that day but they know now where I stand about things. Hopefully other will try too work things out and hopefully if any dog hunter has there dog cross the line try too retrieve the dog and just leave with out a fuss if possible . My more than 2 cents worth. If I shoot a deer and he crosses the line I'd like too retrieve it and I know there no problem. Sorry another subject . But it can all work out for everyone if we try.


----------



## Tadder

We are talking bout hunting dogs not just any jo boo that lets his dogs lost are don't keep em up. Lots of good comments on here good tread. Hope Folks will at least try too work it out just be honest and respectful too others, both ways.


----------



## outdoorman

027181: 



What would a game warden or sheriff say if you tell him, your going to trespass after being told not to by the landowner so you can get your dog?
Would the 'LAW' tell you to just go ahead?


----------



## Beagles N Boykins

this My have been covered in another reply but the answer to this issue is a Garmin Alpha. I run 11 beagles and at other times 4 bird dogs. I wouldn’t put any of my dogs on the ground without a Garmin on them. I purchased the chip with property lines and get a clear understanding of the property when on a new place. If the dogs get near a road or another property I just call them back. Problem solved. If there was an issue with a collar I’d try to contact the land owner but one way or another I’d get my dog. That being said in the last 4yrs running the Alpha I’ve had no issues.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

i love my Boykin, but that whole " Dang the torpedos, full speed ahead" attitude of 'I'ma git my dawg'  would sure not play out with a lot of folks up here in the hills.  People have been shot for less.  At this point, it might be good to go read that abandoned well thread.

If your dog goes onto someone else property, and they won't let you go get it, call the law.  Maybe they can talk the owner into allowing you in.


----------



## 280 Man

SC has no "right to retrieve" law. Private property is private property and if your dogs or intended quarry runs on to that property and dies you must have permission to retrieve. Also, it will do you no good to call the LEO's. LEO's cannot "make" the property owner give you permission nor will they come out to the area! If you go ahead and trespass to retrieve your dog or game the landowner can prosecute!

The best thing is to talk to property owners in advance. It's amazing what a meet and greet can accomplish rather than show once your dogs or deer has crossed over the lines! Property owners do not like to be made to feel like they are being taken advantage of!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

280 Man said:


> SC has no "right to retrieve" law. Private property is private property and if your dogs or intended quarry runs on to that property and dies you must have permission to retrieve. Also, it will do you no good to call the LEO's. LEO's cannot "make" the property owner give you permission nor will they come out to the area! If you go ahead and trespass to retrieve your dog or game the landowner can prosecute!
> 
> The best thing is to talk to property owners in advance. It's amazing what a meet and greet can accomplish rather than show once your dogs or deer has crossed over the lines! Property owners do not like to be made to feel like they are being taken advantage of!



Georgia doesn't have one either.  And you are correct about the landowners.  If a man came up to me and said " hey, I am hunting over on Mr XXXX's property and sometimes my dog runs a coon a long ways before I can get him.  If he happens on your property, would it be ok with you if I walked in and got him.  I would leave my gun in my truck, if you would let me."

I would tell him take the gun with him and shoot the coon out for the dog. 

But, a man comes up on my porch at midnight and says... Hey, my dog is on your property and I am going to get him.....  I don't think I would be quite as hospitable to him.  And someone that says he doesn't give a hang if I said to stay off my property, he was going in anyway.... it wouldn't be a good day for either of us, I think


----------



## 300 ultra mag

I've had problems with coon hunters for years. I'll prosecute a couple then they'll quit for a while then different coon hunters move in. They're all trying to hunt small acreage knowing their dogs are going to cross property lines. I spoke to a game warden a couple weeks ago and he said there has been a lot of talk about requiring all dog hunting to follow the same acreage requirements as deer dogging.


----------



## JustUs4All

Wouldn't be surprised.  Doggers who abuse others' land will eventually cause all doggers to suffer.


----------



## TurkeyH90

300 ultra mag said:


> I've had problems with coon hunters for years. I'll prosecute a couple then they'll quit for a while then different coon hunters move in. They're all trying to hunt small acreage knowing their dogs are going to cross property lines. I spoke to a game warden a couple weeks ago and he said there has been a lot of talk about requiring all dog hunting to follow the same acreage requirements as deer dogging.


Well, that would be great if they did. They should really just outlaw dog hunting all together. Why would anyone enjoy want to hunt anything but a deer anyways?


----------



## jiminbogart

I catch anyone on my property without my permission and I assume they are a threat and I act accordingly.

If you get my permission I will assist you in finding your dog, deer, whatever.

As far as dogs go, control your animal. He gets out, it happens. You hunt and let him run wild that is another story.

edit: Thread from 2011. Been had again.


----------



## across the river

TurkeyH90 said:


> Well, that would be great if they did. They should really just outlaw dog hunting all together. Why would anyone enjoy want to hunt anything but a deer anyways?



The problem is a lot of people get dogs for hogs, rabbits, coons, etc.... but have no where to hunt.  If they do have somewhere it is 10 acres behind me maw's house that  the dogs have no way of staying on for two seconds.  They when you ask them to stay off of your place or don't give them permission, you are a "bad guy."  It always amazes me the guys that can't possibly afford a lease but can somehow manage to feed multiple coon dogs and hog dogs they have no where to take hunting.   If you want to run dogs great, but you need to have your own place to do it, and it should be your responsibility to do everything possible to keep the dogs on your own place.   I get stuff occasionally happens, but this I attitude that people show have the "right" to run there dogs on any size tract they want, and then just ramble on some else's land to get them is ludicrous.   If you don't have much land, sell the coon dogs and start hunting squirrels.


----------



## outdoorman

jiminbogart said:


> I catch anyone on my property without my permission and I assume they are a threat and I act accordingly.
> 
> Although I am against anyone entering private land to retrieve their dog or game without seeking permission;
> I am more against this sort of thinking which sounds a lot like threatening the trespasser with violence .
> Do this and you will be on the wrong side of the law and justifiably so!
> 
> 
> edit: Thread from 2011. Been had again.


----------



## jiminbogart

outdoorman said:


> Although I am against anyone entering private land to retrieve their dog or game without seeking permission;
> I am more against this sort of thinking which sounds a lot like threatening the trespasser with violence .
> Do this and you will be on the wrong side of the law and justifiably so!



I have caught a lot of trespassers over the years. I haven't hurt one yet. One went to jail and I treated them all like they were a threat.

If you catch a person on your property without permission why would you treat them any other way?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I don't know......maybe comon sense ? Lost , wandering, missed the property lines ? Just being a dumb kid ? No reason to go Mad Max on everybody you run into. It's pretty easy to tell if someone's up to no good . Not excusing trespassing, but jeez.. Some of y'all are wrapped WAY TOO tight.


----------



## JustUs4All

It isn't always that easy to tell.  I don't want to be among those who weren't able to tell in in time.  My doc checked my winding last visit and said it was OK.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Maybe it's the common sense thing that's missing then ?


Y'all scared of jehova witnesses and Girl Scouts selling cookies too ?


----------



## rigderunner

Had a kid retrieve his baseball out of my backyard the other day. I decided Not to turn my two attack dogs loose get my war helmet and load my 50 cal machine gun while hollering at my family to call the gbi and fbi because someone was on my peice of land. Instead I went outside and talked to the young fellow and offered him a place to play ball in my backyard where he has more room. I told him to not even ask just go for it. I also told him when squirrel season comes around to hunt my property like I would. I don't have anything to hide I keep my nose clean so I'm not worried about it. I love these big bad guys who are gun happy because there scared of there own shadow. I think alot of folks have things to hide that's why there so protective of the plot of land that the tax man let's them sleep on. Not saying anyone here is hiding anything just speaking in general keep your panties out of a wad fellows


----------



## NCMTNHunter

The problem with right to retrieve laws is that they do not solve the problem.  The problem is that hunting dogs from time to time get off of the property where they are supposed to be.  The land owner doesn't appreciate the dog or hunter being there and that gives dog hunting another black eye.  Making it legal for a hunter to trespass to retrieve a dog will not make the landowner like it any better and will not promote any better views of dog hunting.  It would probably do just the opposite.   

What will help solve the problem is us hunters doing everything we can to reduce the frequency of this happening.

The single most important thing we can do is take the time to train our dogs to come when called.  If a dog is within 300 yards or so of a road you call a well trained dog out without setting foot on private property.

Couple that with today's technology where we can watch our dogs on a magic map and know when they are approaching property lines we stand a much greater chance of stopping the problem before it starts.  

Then on the rare occasion that a dog gets locked down on private property we can handle the situation with some sense and respect.  That is a lot easier to do if it only happens to the landowner once in a blue moon vs multiple times every season.


----------



## JustUs4All

Good post.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Its kind of funny that this post popped up. There was just a post in a Ga hunting page on FB about retrieving a deer that had crossed property lines. That majority of deer hunters said they would go get the deer regardless. It was funny to see how those same hunters get all bent out of shape about a hunting dog occasionally getting on their land, but when the roles were reversed, had no issues doing the same for a deer.


----------



## Doghunter11

ArmyTaco said:


> Its kind of funny that this post popped up. There was just a post in a Ga hunting page on FB about retrieving a deer that had crossed property lines. That majority of deer hunters said they would go get the deer regardless. It was funny to see how those same hunters get all bent out of shape about a hunting dog occasionally getting on their land, but when the roles were reversed, had no issues doing the same for a deer.


I couldn’t agree more. It’s a shame how the mighty deer has turned so many good folks into selfish and greedy people. I hunt deer and small game hunt with dogs and it’s not that hard to be considerate and respectful of both sides. If a neighboring club occasionally had a dog get on my property while hunting I’m not going to get upset about it unless it happens continuously because of lack of effort on the hunters part. Same goes for retrieving a deer off my property, I Would ask them to call or send a text letting me know In case  I’m hunting and so I know who the people are if I get them on a trail cam


----------

